# Squeekin Bloody Murder...



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I Went To Pick Grim Up The Way I Always Do... Gently Underneath, Between His Front And Back Legs, And I Think I Went Def For A Moment... It Was An Ear Shattering Squeek.... Any Ideas What The Heck Happened?


(FYI i have poor curculation in my hands, so my hands are often cold)


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

:'(

I think I may have found Grims problem... I noticed when I just picked him up, his testicals were red/swollen, So im assuming that earlier my finger must have touched there, and tats y he squeeled... and again when reaper steped on his goolies while i was holding him, tryin to calm him down... I'm not too sure as to what cause it... but I can only think of 1 way to rid this problem.... and as a guy myself... I dont think i could manage without those... o.o


ermm.... anyone got any other suggestions...?


if not, can anyone give me pointers to help me throughout the process, as in finding a vet, what questions to ask, etc?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well...LMAO! Poor Grim! First of all, I don't think Grimâ€™s balls should be red and swollen. Take him to a vet and have them things checked out >.< I know itâ€™s hard to think of your little guy without their manhood, but if their causing him pain they might need to be removed. Itâ€™s not the end of the world though; I had my two boys neutered. I know itâ€™s strange, but I miss those balls LMAOâ€¦I'm sure they do to. Bob had the biggest balls I have ever seen a rat have before!

Hereâ€™s a funny site: 

http://www.ratballs.com/WhyRatballs/


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

rofl! thats great... xD

yea... if i had balls like grim, i would walk like a cow boy and prob always stumble... there like oranges on a toothpick xD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah balls are great haha! xD My BF just said thats prob why rats were made with their feet so far apart.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

LMAO! he brings up a very good point


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

This forum needs a chat room!


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

agreed...


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

omg cracking up about the rat balls website still.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha...I know its awsome xD


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> This forum needs a chat room!


Then put one up! So you can get every body ideas on it.


----------

